# [wifi]wpa_supplicant [résolu]

## leulhaune

Bonjour,

Je suis désolé de venir encore une fois pour demander de l'aide, mais j'essaye depuis deux jours de mettre le wifi.

Le réseau ethernet passait très bien, mais j'avais besoin du wifi.

J'ai suivi les tutoriels du site, installé ipw220 et wpa_supplicant, suivi la configuration pour une identification par clé wep.

Lorsque je lance 

```
/etc/init.dnet.eth2 start
```

 j'ai droit à cette erreur.

```
ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY]: Invalid argument
```

qui se répete 4 fois avant de procurer un timedout.

Le seul point qui pourrait être hasardeux dans la configuration c'est le point wep_key.

J'ai une clef wep longue et je la rentrer de bout en long, sans espace ni doube quotes (parce que sinon lors du start j'ai droit a un messag comme quoi ma clef est trop longue).

Pour infos dans le /etc/conf.d/net j'ai mis ca 

```
modules=( "wpa_applicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dmadwifi"
```

Quand au fichier /etc/wpa_supplicant 

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="monssid"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    wep_key0=malonguecle

    wep_tx_keyidx=0

    priority=5

}

```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.Last edited by leulhaune on Sat Oct 15, 2005 11:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## titoucha

C'est pas plutôt le programme wpa_supplicant que tu veux utiliser car je n'ai pas trouver de wpa_applicant   :Shocked: 

----------

## leulhaune

Pardon, je me suis juste trompé quand j'ai recopié, avec la fatigue   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cylgalad

Change wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi" par wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dipw"  :Smile: 

----------

## leulhaune

Voilà que ca marche  :Smile:  Merci beaucoup !

----------

